# Meets my needs



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

A very necessary piece of equipment. . It's good to find a respirator that's not a hassle to use. This insures that you use it. Thanks for posting this review.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

I just purchased the same respirator and find it so much better then the paper ones. It also doesn't fog my glasses and keeps about 95% of dust out of my nose.


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

If you can smell what your spraying with the HVLP gun then it isn't sealing properly, or you don't have the correct cartridges, if not you're good to go.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I just used HVLP for the first time on a project and I agree the regular masks just don't cut it… How do you determine which size (s /m / l) you need?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Most people need a medium.
I have the 6211 and like it, but want the 7500 as I've heard it's more comfortable.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

I have the same 7500 respirator. It works very well for me, but I find it a little uncomfortable.  I need to adjust the straps tightly to create a good seal on my face, but the mask always feels like it is slipping off my nose. I use the P100 and organic vapor filters. The organic vapor filters only last a short while once you open them from their package. I store them in ziplock bags to try to get extra life out of them.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Chris, I think the size is a bit of trial and error unless there is a local retailer near you where you can actually try them out. In my case I went with large and it fits very well. I am 6'4" though, so it was a pretty easy choice for me. I would guess it probably goes by height/weight, I would say if you are under 5'10" and less than maybe 160 lbs then maybe you should try the medium. I think small is probably mainly for women. For all I know 3M has fit guidelines available somewhere, so it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to do some research.

David, I agree, I have to snug the straps up pretty tight to get a good seal and that was primarily what I was referring to when I said the straps were a bit uncomfortable. I think if they used a padded strap it would have been a 5 star review.


----------



## dougw181 (Jul 5, 2011)

I recently started selling safety equipment so when I purchased an Earlex 5500 HVLP system I asked my coworker what type of respirator I should use. He suggested a 3M model 53P71 disposable respirator. It is rated for Organic/VaporP95, paint and pesticide use. It is a dual cartridge with an exhale valve which makes it very to breathe in. If stored in a Ziplock bag, it can be used for many projects. When breathing becomes labored, or you start to smell what your are spraying just dispose of it and get another. I am going to invest in a better unit with replaceable cartridges when I start taking on more projects. Until then, this unit works great for around $30. The regular N95 dust mask do nothing towards filtering harmful fumes from finishes. So far I have about 12 hours of spraying and cutting plywood and MDF and it is still letting me breathe with no effort with out any respiratory problems. I highly recomend using this respirator until you decide if you need a professional model or just something for the occasional project.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought those P100 filters were only for particulates in the air (ie. wood dust), but didn't stop fumes? For fumes, I think you need the filters that used carbon.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

ya i found that ganahl's lumber sells the 7500 and i bought it there although it was a couple bucks more than online. I found out there that i actually needed a large and im kinda a small guy. home depot also sells a pack of those p100 filters which is awesome. i love having things i can acquire without the internet.

*djwong* & *Vrtigo1*i think you bought the wrong size. mine will like stick to my face without the straps pretty much. my straps are only as tight as to take up the slack pretty much.
you should do a seal test by holding the inlet valves with your palms (with no canister) and breathing in also try breathing out with the outlet covered

i love this respirator, i have had a few and this is the best by far. while no respirator is unnoticeable when wearing for long periods this thing comes close.

anyone else wash there respirator? i wash mine if i used it all day, you can take the whole thing apart really easily.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I don't bother; I only use it when spraying finish.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

It has already been mentioned but I just wanted to reiterate that the P100 pink filters are not for spraying.They are only for dust.Make sure you get a carbon cartridge to spray.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree! It's a great respirator. The P100 filters don't gum up with saw dust as fast as other respirators I've used so it remains easy to breathe throughout its life. And I can't smell any varnish fumes when using the carbon filters. It forms a nice tight seal on your face yet I don't mind wearing it for extended periods of time.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

Make sure you use the appropriate filter for the whatever task you are doing is key. If you are just dealing with dust, a HEPA filter is fine. If you are painting for doing something else that involves vapors then you need a filter that will stop the fumes/vapors. Just FYI, a HEPA filter generally becomes useless if it gets wet/damp, they also will filter quite well for a long time, I normally notice a restriction when inhaling and then change out the filters for new ones. The filters that remove vapor can do a really good job, but they have a shorter lifespan. Also remember to still work in a well ventilated area, if vapor level get to high then there maybe less oxygen available for you to breath. These only filter air, they don't create it. Read the instructions that came with the filter and the mask, no sense in wearing a respirator and not have it function properly. I usually buy the filters that do it all, HEPA and organic vapors, they are a little more expensive and bulkier but then I don't have to change filters.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I have always used the metal cartridge style respirators, but they are heavy and bulky. I will check these out.
Thanks again.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

It's easy to get the wrong size respirator. The s, m, l refers more to your chin and nose width than anything else. Huge guy with a narrow jaw could actually take a med or small. Sizes vary a lot between brands.

To check fit is easy. Usually easier to take the filters off first. Hold respirator to your face. Cover filter holes completely with your hands so no air gets in. Now breath in deep a few times. You should get nothing at all. If you do, then it doesn't fit.

For what it's worth, when I was fitting respirators, most people couldn't get a good fit with 3M.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

got tired of all the straps on respirators
cut them all shorter
and sewed velcro ribbon to them

way better

i use them more because of that

and yes carbon for finishes
as it will cure in your nose and lungs too


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

haha, I found this on an amazon and a google search a year ago. I was looking for one that didnt fog my glasses too. I really like the fit.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Here are the organic vapor filters for this unit: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XBKLLE

I have had one of these for a few years. Fits so nice that you forget you're wearing it. Once after a long night of finish work, I took off the mask and immediately thought: "Holy crap, this building is gonna explode!" Never smelt a thing!


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Doug, I don't recall exactly how much this unit cost but it wasn't much. I would say that I have less than $40 total in it.

As far as the sizes, I am pretty sure I have the correct size. I am a big guy and my face is proportionate to my body size, so I would guess I've got to be a size L. I did do the fit check and it does fit properly if I cinch the straps up pretty tightly, otherwise I can notice that when I exhale some air escapes around the top of my nose.

I didn't realize the P100 filters were only for dust. Here is what it says on 3M's site:

P100 rated filter provides 99.97% filter efficiency against oil and non-oil, certain dusts, fumes, mists, radionuclides and asbestos-containing dusts and mists.

I figured the oil and non-oil referred to types of finishes since it says that it filters fumes and mists. I rewatched Marc's video and indeed he did mention that the P series filters are just for dust protection, you do need the organic filters for finishing. Good catch LJs! Glad I found that out before I used it for a finishing task.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

they make three P100 filters
2091 (dust only)
1096 - some kind of vapors 
2097 - some kind of other vapors

i use 2091 all the time ( and those are the ones available at home depot) but i have a 2097 also that i use occasionally, but if i am spraying i use carbon.


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

What local stores sell the 7500? I want to try on before I buy so I know I get the right size, so I'm trying to avoid online shopping.
thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I believe the P100 is recommended for sanding and scraping lead based paint. I just bought one to paint the outside of my house built in the early 70's. Will use it when spraying the paint as well.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

delete please


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have this same one. This is my 3rd respirator, and replaces a 3M 6200 series if I recall correctly… This is the first one that doesn't fog up my safety glasses. As far as filtration goes, the P ratings are OSHA mandated and verified, and P100 is as good as you are going to get without carrying your own air supply. Breathability suffers a hair due to the high level of filtration, but compared to the other respirators I have used in the past, this is the easiest breathing one yet…

So far I have primarily used mine for working in the attic around all that insulation fiber, and when cutting things like Spalted Maple and Walnut to avoid breathing what the DC may miss… Like any other respirator, it becomes annoying when working up a sweat, and trying to breathe while working hard say crawling around the attic and stapling up the radiant barrier… It does, like any other, hold moisture in the mouthpiece so that you have a damp face when you take it off…

I think for the TYPE of product it is, it is the best I am aware of, having said that, I think more engineering time needs to go into a next generation product to address the shortcomings. Chances are that next gen product is going to be EXPENSIVE…


----------



## imtylerb (Aug 30, 2011)

I used to do millwork for about 2 years and we were all given this respirator to wear daily. We were exposed to water-based and oil-based finishes for about 10 hours at a time and I found this particular respirator to be the most comfortable to wear all day long. One of the best features on these masks is the exhalation valve which is located on the front, bottom of the mask. It prevents fogging and keeps warm breath out of your face.

To test fit for OSHA compliance they used leak testing equipment to ensure the proper size fit when you first started. I now work as a Biomedical technician and we are fit tested for our N95 disposable (surgical mask-style) respirators biannually too. Just goes to show fit is important and it can really vary.

A practical DIY way to test fit is to open something stinky, put organic vapor cartridges in the mask, and breathe. You shouldn't be able to smell the fumes (be smart about it). You can also get a feel for leaking areas by obstructing the exhalation valve and breathing out.

As far as filters go, P100 (3M pn: 2097) filters are meant for the particles in the air and not the fumes or gases. P rated filters should be used for oil based products, otherwise N rated filters can also be used. The number represents the percentage of substance filtered out. For fumes, you need to add the organic vapor cartridge (3M pn: 6001). This is the most often needed cartridge, but there are others for special applications. If you wish to use both simultaneously, you'll need the filter adapter (3M pn: 502). This allows the rectangular organic cartridges to be connected to the round ports on the mask. The filter retainer then goes over the organic cartridge and provides a round port hole for the P100 filter to be attached to. Below are links to each on Amazon for a visual reference:

7500 series Mask

P100 filter

Organic Vapor Cartridge

502 Filter Adapter

Also, 3M's user manual gives a good overview of the various filters and combinations to use them in. See page 2 of the PDF below:

7500 User Manual

Hope that helps.


----------



## traveler (Jul 29, 2010)

I started out wearing the disposable masks, but they leaked badly and fogged up the specs. Marc Spag's post convinced me to spring for one of these and I'm so glad I did. Beats the weight of using a milspec gas mask all to bits.

Don't forget to pickup the nice, soft roll-up earplugs while you are on the safety aisle. They are dirt cheap, work with this respirator or eyeglasses, are much cooler than ear muffs and they usually have the best rating for noise reduction.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I noticed that my home depot also carries the 3m organic vapor filters. Didn't check the model # but nice to know you can get then there and avoid the wait from amazon.


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

I received mine in the mail today. How do you know when it's time to change the P100 filters?
thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Retrowood (Oct 11, 2011)

Delete,
Retrowood


----------

